# 2000 Maxima GE Front and Rear Bumpers



## wam1856 (Aug 11, 2005)

I just purchased a 2000 Maxima GE. I got this vechile with low mileage but a few dings in the front and rear bumpers. I was to get these fixed and found numerous for sale on the internet. The question is, Do I dare buy these products from autopart stores online and if I do, are the bumper covers easy to install. Any help from Maxima enthusiasts would be great


----------

